

Leap Motion Air Mouse on MacOSX - PSolt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaoKy8bTgT8

======
IanDrake
How do you "click" with your finger...

MS should buy these guys before they go live. This seems like the perfect
accessory for Windows 8.

Being able to "touch" the screen without actually touching it would solve a
lot of problems with finger prints on monitors and also make Win8 on non-touch
machines more intuitive.

